# our daughter is now officially ours



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Well after 3yrs and 13 days since we made the official phone call to SS to become adopters our not so baby girl officially became our daughter and now her new name is official  So so happy this day has finally arrived. We have about 21 days before we have a naming day but no one can take her away anymore. No more SW's  no more visits  no more reviews  and no more paper work and forms to fill in. O.k maybe one more but that would be a pleasure to do 

Lo is the light of our lives and it has taken soooooooooo long to get here that it is a total relief that it is now finally over.
She has grown so much lately and the change in her since she came home 10 months ago is amazing. She has changed from a tiny, shy, sickly looking child to a healthy glowing confident very tall not so little girl. 
She will be 3 yrs next month and had her 3 yr health check with her health visitor and she flew through her ability tests with flying colours  out of 9 tests she is ranging from 1, age appropriate 4, 3.5yrs and 4, 4.5yrs so very very proud .

We have hit the terrible two's with all it's might at the moment and she is very very naughty one minute and good as gold the next. To say it is a challenging time at the moment is an understatement, but I wouldn't change her for the world.
DREAMS DO COME TRUE.

Skyblu.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Excellent news skyblu - what a start to 2014!! Congrats to the skyblu family :-D
X


----------



## Theretofour (Feb 19, 2013)

What great news x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Congratulations mr and mrs skyblu and little princess blu. Wonderful news. It's been a long journey fr you (god I hate that term but I can't think of anything else at the mo!) but wow, what an amazing destination. 

It's funny isn't it, once Little man came home I didn't think it would make any difference at all but ours is 2 weeks today and I'm counting down the days. I really understand how important and special yesterday must have been for you all. Xxxx


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

What a lovely heart warming post. Many congratulations to you all and roll on celebration day, how special it will be   xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

What a lovely post, congratulations xxx


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations Skyblu, it's a fabulous feeling when they become all ours isn't it x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Congratulations family Skyblu! So pleased for you   xx


----------



## Greeniebop is a mummy (Jan 17, 2010)

Congratulations skyblu, amazing news so so happy for you and such a momentous day. Enjoy xxx

We are currently waiting on the phone call to tell us whether or not AO was granted yesterday,


----------



## MummyAuntieKatie (Oct 18, 2012)

Hooray!  What a lovely feeling it is when you are flying solo at last!


----------



## Mummy Noodles! (Mar 31, 2010)

Brilliant news Skyblu family!! Whoop! Whoop!!   


I've been following your journey as your LO was placed a few months before ours. Now it's all Official - Wow - well done! Enjoy the rest of your lives - all the ups and downs - growing together. Wonderful to hear this today.


Mummy Noodles xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas (Jan 19, 2009)

Just gatecrashing to say congratulations Skyblu, fabulous news xx


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Whooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! So pleased what a fab day x x x


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! Cannot wait until I can post the same!

What a special day! Time for the champers!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Wonderful, wonderful, wonderful!!!


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!!

What a lively post to read. I remember back to when you were told to wait until dh had been smoke free for a while and now you have a beautiful daughter. So good to get to this point, many happy times ahead of you

 xx


----------



## E3021 (May 28, 2010)

*lovely not lively, stupid tablet!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Huge Congratulations skyblu, it's a great feeling isn't it! 

Love Anj x


----------



## skyblu (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks ladies for the good wishes and congrats.

We had the official AO paper work through today with a naming ceremony date..... 18th February.
Cant wait and then it will all be over, the final hurdle.

lots of love Skyblu.xxxxx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations sky blu lovely news


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Ah fabulous not to far away but of a late valentines present x x


----------



## newmum (Jan 22, 2011)

Congratulations sky blu amazing news x x


----------

